# 05 Silverado



## golf_pro (Dec 24, 2007)

I have BF Goodrich All Terrain A/A KO 
LT285/70 R17 tires on my 05 Silverado Extended Cab Off Road. Any idea on the tire pressure I should run on the road?


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

it should be printed on the side wall of the tire...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Call BFG. 1-877-788-8899. 0830-1800 EDT M-F. I think options 1 and then 5. 

You'll need the OEM specs off your door placard and the type and size of BFG tire.

They'll tell you the road and/or sand pressure for the application. Good company to deal with.
.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

golf_pro said:


> I have BF Goodrich All Terrain A/A KO
> LT285/70 R17 tires on my 05 Silverado Extended Cab Off Road. Any idea on the tire pressure I should run on the road?


somewhere in the 35 range i would thing...


i think thats what my michelin ltx's use to be on my 05 silverado..


got some diff tires now, but air should be able the same i guess..


but yeah it should be on the sidewall of tire?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> Call BFG. 1-877-788-8899. 0830-1800 EDT M-F. I think options 1 and then 5.
> 
> You'll need the OEM specs off your door placard and the type and size of BFG tire.
> 
> ...


He has the answer and it doesn't take to long to do either. It is a calculation they use that takes into account the max pressure of the tire its load rating and your vehicle weight. When I got mine installed at the shop they put #35 in cause that is what it said on the door but I new that didnt look right the way they were sagging so I called and they said I needed at least #45 for my vehicle weight and that I could go up to #50 if carrying heavy loads or trailering.


----------



## golf_pro (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks, guy's. Only max pressure is on side wall.
I was thinking somewhere in the 45psi range.
I'll try the BFG phone link.


----------

